# Too low for my own good? the ground says yes...



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

i didnt think this day would come so soon...the roads in pa are ever so forgiving...doesnt look like my skidplate helped me out this time...:thumbdown: notch soon to come


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

haha aint quick enough with the switch


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

umm.. why would you drive low on ground down roads, everyone knows that all the steel in the roads still stays the same height...


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

Get some 1" valves so you can rocket up to sky-high in case of emergencies like this


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

it was raining just a little bit out and didnt see that **** in the road..alls i heard was a loud bang...and that was it... if i saw it i would have dodged it but oh well ha


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

RobbDizzle said:


> Get some 1" valves so you can rocket up to sky-high in case of emergencies like this


he coulda prob hopped right over it with 1" valves hhahhah


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

MkIII Jetta said:


> it was raining just a little bit out and didnt see that **** in the road..alls i heard was a loud bang...and that was it... if i saw it i would have dodged it but oh well ha


 usually when there is road construction there are signs, or you can clearly tell. at the first sign of any road work ahead i air up, even if its stuff on the side of the road. because **** like that happens


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

MkIII Jetta said:


> it was raining just a little bit out and didnt see that **** in the road..alls i heard was a loud bang...and that was it... if i saw it i would have dodged it but oh well ha


Yeah stuff like that is hard to see when it's rainy though...reflections throw it off. 



STOOF G37 said:


> he coulda prob hopped right over it with 1" valves hhahhah


Speed Racer style lol :laugh:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

sorry to see the carnage

i always air up to a safe height and drive slow if i HAVE to go on a road where theres construction


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

i just cringed..sorry bro! Hopefully youll be back up soon.(no pun..stay low.lol):thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

damn man, im with u on the roads in pa thats y i bagged my car. Where r u in pa?


----------



## xr7jaws (Apr 21, 2007)

I will NEVER ride low on any roads that might have raised manhole covers. The subframe on my golf mk3 caught one in the Holland tunnel and airbag went off in my face, frame was bent beyond repair  . It's a stupid way to total a car, you're lucky you only have to replace an oilpan. If the conditions are bad enough that you cant see a raised manhole in front of you, def don't ride low.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

xr7jaws said:


> If the conditions are bad enough that you cant see a raised manhole in front of you, def don't ride low.


Note taken:thumbup:


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah its all good tho i'm in Reading, Pa a bit north of philly the roads are **** up here no doubt


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

looks like the mine field they call 5th street highway in the pics..i hate reading roads  ,5th and penn are my daily drive


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------

